

Wish Facebook had a Calendar? - emoray
http://signin.momentler.com
Wish Facebook had a calendar?<p>Now it does with Momentler! http://signin.momentler.com<p>#bootstrapped #nontechnicalfounder #lean #social<p>I want to know what my friends are planning and I also want to share my future plans too, so I created Momentler. Future plans are posted as 'Moments' (think of them as Tweets with a time/date) and they are put into your social calendar.<p>It's fully intergrated with facebook-<p>Sign in with facebook, you can view the calendars of all your facebook friends using the site, facebook events are imported into your calendar automatically and more.<p>I'm planning to apply to Y-combinator and so before I do I was hoping for some feedback from you guys RE the site and the idea. I am confident I am what they are looking for as an entrepreneur (disruptive, fast mover/learner, sucessful) I just want to make sure I'm on the right track product wise.<p>Thanks all!
======
emoray
Any feedback guys?

